# Floating Navigation Arrows - Enable/Disable Option



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2018)

The Up/Down arrows sometimes interfere with the scroll bar when replying to posts







Personally, I never use these arrows anyway. I use Page Up/Down on my laptop and a simple swipe on my phone.

Unless others find these useful, suggest they be deleted. If they stay, they should be moved.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

I created an option to disable the floating nav arrows.

https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/account/preferences

Goto user preferences > Style Options > Floating Navigation Arrows: Select your option

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2018)

Nicely done David!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rogi (Jan 18, 2018)

I just use the scroll bar  but aye if we don't need it excellent idea to be able to supress it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 5, 2018)

I find the floating arrows helpful.Use them a lot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 8, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> I find the floating arrows helpful.Use them a lot.


I use them heavily. They get me to what I want to read quickly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

